# Bush Head Shoals SP



## Fishindan (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Bush Head Shoals State Park on the hooch above Franklin? It shows up on Google maps but when you search for it under the Ga. state park site you come up with nothing.
Is it a proposed new SP site?
I was hoping to be able to access the shoals from there and launch my kayak. Does anyone know if this is possible,or is it private property?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 5, 2010)

It doesn't exist. There are a few others on Google that don't exist also. 

Your best bet would be dropping in under the new Hwy. 27 bridge in Franklin. Not a ramp but I have seen people do it. Really not too far from the shoals.


----------



## Fishindan (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks I'll give it a try. I've been wanting to try that section with the yak but wasnt sure how to access it.


----------

